# Any GA people????????



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

just trying to find anyone in GA so i dont feel so alone. lol. j/k :jump:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Werd.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so your in GA andhave a GA??? coooooollll...hahaha


----------



## 92PathSE (Jan 11, 2004)

Me too :thumbup:


----------



## Jgsnismoser (Dec 13, 2003)

MakiGTP said:


> just trying to find anyone in GA so i dont feel so alone. lol. j/k :jump:


Hey I'm from GA also. What do you drive Maki?


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

i drive a 93 240sx SE hatch and a 98 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP (supercharged)


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

Your not far from me. Ive got 200sx sprayin and ordering a motor for the 240sx here in a week or two.


----------



## Jgsnismoser (Dec 13, 2003)

nismo18 said:


> Your not far from me. Ive got 200sx sprayin and ordering a motor for the 240sx here in a week or two.


Are you in the Sr20forum? Nismo??

You, Maki and any other nissan drivers should show up to our little Nissan meets we have in Gwinnett Fudfuckers in front of gwinnett mall @ 8:00p.m. every Thursday. 1st Thursday of every month we do our meets are the Varsity Down town ATL. We have a couple of guys with G20's, one of our guys has a Nissan NX1600 with a DET swap ( 300zx as well) and 2 200sx se-rs counting mine. Its alright basically what we do is just eat,chill, kill some time and even make fun some ricers that come by since there is some Honda folks hanging around the area also.


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

No but I have gone there a couple of times to do some searchs.
Ill have to meet you up there in gwinnett sometime.


----------



## Jgsnismoser (Dec 13, 2003)

nismo18 said:


> No but I have gone there a couple of times to do some searchs.
> Ill have to meet you up there in gwinnett sometime.



Yeah open a name in the sr20forum and post in the GA section you get to see how they other guys are. We have our little " Dirty South ATL" section going on in there. That goes to the other nissan folks also. This is not any kind of car club or anything so whenever any of you want to stop by let me know and I can give out more details.


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

Do you ever hangout with import atlanta guys over there?


----------



## Jgsnismoser (Dec 13, 2003)

nismo18 said:


> Do you ever hangout with import atlanta guys over there?


Yeah those are the guys we hang out with. Most of them are very nice and respectable people.


----------



## Jgsnismoser (Dec 13, 2003)

Well Guys meet @ Varsity DownTown ATL this Thursday. Starts 8:00p.m.-whenever feel welcome to come if you own a nissan.

Basically what we do is eat and chill. If you are alittle short on cash just grab a bite at home (some of us do that when we are). 

Thanks
George


----------



## scotty (Feb 2, 2004)

smyrna, ga...........not an enthusiast though......just looking for good maintenance info on nissan cars.........


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

92PathSE said:


> Me too :thumbup:



I live in Georgia

92PathSE does www.bigboosting.com sound familiar? 

:thumbup: :thumbup: hello my fellow bud!


----------



## Jgsnismoser (Dec 13, 2003)

nismo18 said:


> Do you ever hangout with import atlanta guys over there?


I'm sorry I misunderstood. We hang out with the guys from the Import Lounge. Not import Atlanta.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 25, 2003)

whats up bro, i live in ga driving a 94 sentra(wit a ga motor)


----------



## nissanracer5000 (Apr 22, 2004)

hey guys I just join to this website and I was looking for some people in Ga I own a nissan altima 97 KA24DE and pretty soon I'm making it SR20DET I lived in doravilleso I might join you guys on thursday


----------



## Ihatemycar (Apr 9, 2004)

MakiGTP said:


> just trying to find anyone in GA so i dont feel so alone. lol. j/k :jump:


Augusta, GA here.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Hell yea, GA people. I got a Mazda but my boy Anthony, has an se-R.


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

well ill go ahead rep it for the c-port......... savannah right here


----------



## Jgsnismoser (Dec 13, 2003)

nissanracer5000 said:


> hey guys I just join to this website and I was looking for some people in Ga I own a nissan altima 97 KA24DE and pretty soon I'm making it SR20DET I lived in doravilleso I might join you guys on thursday


Good deal.. Meet will be at the varsity Down town atlanta from 8:00pm to whenever.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

It's good to see more and more GA people on here.


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Jgsnismoser said:


> You, Maki and any other nissan drivers should show up to our little Nissan meets we have in Gwinnett Fudfuckers in front of gwinnett mall @ 8:00p.m. every Thursday. 1st Thursday of every month we do our meets are the Varsity Down town ATL. We have a couple of guys with G20's, one of our guys has a Nissan NX1600 with a DET swap ( 300zx as well) and 2 200sx se-rs counting mine. Its alright basically what we do is just eat,chill, kill some time and even make fun some ricers that come by since there is some Honda folks hanging around the area also.


Well hot damn, that's like 10-15 minutes away from me - I live very close to Ronald Reagan Pkwy.

I drive a hardbody, and it's nothing special. Can I still come by?  

Haha, given I don't have school that night, which I usually do.

EDIT: I'm in Snellville, specifically.


----------



## DriftFast180 (Apr 12, 2004)

Just finished and SR swap into my s13 hatchback and finaly got it to run, now it is time to work on the little things i.e. timing and stuff. :thumbup: 

Oh and I'm from GA too.  

keep me updated about some gatherings guys! :thumbup:


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I live in LaGrange GA. Driving 97 240SX waiting on RB25DET that I purchased


----------



## FN74 (May 28, 2004)

savannah here as well.

91' 240sx KA24DE waitin' to be tricked out.... :thumbup:


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Marietta here, I got to the Varsity everynow and then to the meets and it seems to be mostly european cars there now.


----------



## TheReason (May 27, 2003)

Decatur GA here and where are my B14 people at?!?!?


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm in the ATL, and thanks for the meet info. :thumbup:


----------



## jerryeads (May 8, 2004)

scotty said:


> smyrna, ga...........not an enthusiast though......just looking for good maintenance info on nissan cars.........


With a brand new pickup you've got a LOT of warranty to wait thru, but when you get in over your head, mosey out to Spring Hill and see the good guys at Balanced Performance Motorsports. Also take a look at their website.


----------



## GA_SPECV_RACER (Jul 5, 2004)

Acworth here, Up in Cobb County, Any other SpecV's or SeR's around this area?


----------



## Jess_Spec_V (Jun 21, 2004)

I am in Montgomery, AL. Only 2 hours from Atlanta. You guys meet up every Thursday?


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

*Atl......!*

:thumbup: We are moving back to Atlanta in August, so absolutely have to meet up with Y'all. As you see we have 3 Nissan products....a Mighty Frontier and two Infiniti G20's.......! 

Gwinnett Mall is about 15-20 minutes away so we'll see you in August. :cheers:


----------

